# JB Weld question



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My teakettle lost its whistle! The round metal whistle fits into a plastic cap, which then clamps down on the spout. I need to affix the metal whistle to the plastic cap, where it will be exposed to heat and water (well, steam)....and I have NO idea which JB Weld to use! Which one do you think would work best?

I tend to get busy and forget about the kettle on the stove until it boils dry, unless reminded!

Mon


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Any will work.
Use some coarse sandpaper or a file to rough up the surfaces before you apply the epoxy and give it 24 hours to cure.
https://www.jbweld.com/pages/faqs


> *FAQS*
> How much heat can J-B Weld withstand?
> Original J-B Weld can withstand a constant temperature of 500º F. The maximum temperature threshold is approximately 600º F for a short term (10 minutes). Refer to individual product packages for more temperature information.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I knowi welded a peice that blew off my dirt bike engine case and it held forever. Couldn't find anyone that would weld on magnesium.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I love that stuff! Fixed lots of stuff with it.

JB Weld may not be "food safe" so for safety's sake, do the weld in such a way that none of it reaches the innards of the spout where it will be in contact with water that pours through it.



.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> JB Weld may not be "food safe"


https://www.jbweld.com/pages/faqs



> Is J-B Weld toxic?
> No. When fully cured, J-B Weld is non-toxic. However, we do not recommend consuming the product.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ha ha... but ya never know, some things can be misunderstood, so....here ya go! 

I thought it was easy enough to understand that I was referring to_ contact _with anything for consumption, not about "consuming the product."

It may not be "toxic" but unless it is approved for "food use" it doesn't hurt to be careful, especially for something that is frequently used in the kitchen.


.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> I thought it was easy enough to understand that I was referring to_ contact _with anything for consumption, not about "consuming the product."


I know what you meant.

The whistle in the kettle's lid won't be in contact with any food, and very little water.
Even if it were, the cured epoxy isn't going to leach any toxins.

https://jbweld.zendesk.com/hc/en-us...7405-Is-JB-Weld-heat-resistant-and-food-safe-

*



OFFICIAL COMMENT

Click to expand...

*


> Yes, it it heat resistant and *food safe*, both. If you think that surface could get hotter than 550 degrees, you might try our HighHeat putty:http://www.jbweld.com/collections/metal/products/highheat-epoxy-putty.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

This is very good to know! Thanks for the info, BBF. 


.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks folks, I appreciate the help! The whistle fits inside the cap that covers the spout, so really, no contact with water at all. (except for some steam)

Mon


----------

